# JD 6140M



## Balerguy75 (Jul 25, 2021)

So I get random ecu codes and my crankcase filter. So I changed the filter and it will come on randomly. Albeit it was very cold out (-45 C), the tractor is stored in the shop but it’s not heated. No DEF on the tractor. 

I’ve been told I can remove the canister and just have the hoses run back into the block?
Thinking I should delete the emissions deal anyways.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

If you delete emissions make sure you do it right. It’s a lot easier if you don’t have def and the tier filters.


----------

